# rekursive ausgabe einer zahl



## drecksau (21. Mrz 2005)

hallo,
kann mir wer bei dieser aufgabe helfen?
"Schreiben Sie eine rekursive Methode print(n) zur Ausgabe aller Ziffern der positiven ganzen Zahl n. Die Methode soll außer n keine zusätzlichen Variablen verwenden. print(123) soll nacheinander die Zeichen 1, 2 und 3 ausgeben."
bin für jede hilfe dankbar!
mfg


----------



## Roar (21. Mrz 2005)

wir machen keine hausaufgaben.
hast du keinen ansatz?

edit: erster :bae:


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2005)

Hausaufgaben werden nicht gemacht. Bei konkreten Problemen wird geholfen  :wink: 
Immer ne Zahl abschneiden und ausgeben bis leer.
Woran hängts?
[edit]2l8[/edit]


----------



## DP (21. Mrz 2005)

wir machen hier keine hausaufgaben.


----------



## mic_checker (21. Mrz 2005)

Und weils so schön war: Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben 

Ein kleiner Tipp: Der MODULO Operator ist wahrscheinlich recht hilfreich. Durch geschickte Anwendung kriegst du die letzte Ziffer raus, danach fehlt noch bisschen was, nur mal nachdenken!


----------



## Guest (21. Mrz 2005)

ok, mein ansatz ist mit %10. den rest könnte ich ausgeben. nur wird die zahl dann in verkehrter reihenfolge dargestellt...


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2005)

> ok, mein ansatz ist mit %10. den rest könnte ich ausgeben. nur wird die zahl dann in verkehrter reihenfolge dargestellt...




```
System.out.print(print(Restzahl)+LetzteStelle);
```
So nicht  :wink:


----------



## bambi (21. Mrz 2005)

Mein Vorschlag: poste mal wasDu schon hast und wir sagen Dir wo Dein Fehler ist ...


----------



## Guest (21. Mrz 2005)

```
public class print {
    
    public static void main (String [] args) {
        int zahl = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
        int n = 0;
        n=(zahl%10);
            System.out.println((n));
        
    }
}
```
damit bekomm ich aber erstmal nur die letzte stellen...


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2005)

Ist dir eigentlich grundsätzlich klar was eine Rekursion ist? Z.Z. bist du weit davon entfernt!
Bei einer Rekursion muss sich eine Methode direkt oder indirekt selbst aufrufen.


----------



## DP (21. Mrz 2005)

wollte ich gerade sagen - wo bleibt die rekursion?

ohne rekursion biste imho mit substring schneller am ziel als mit dem modulo

edit: und ausserdem machen wir keine hausaufgaben


----------



## Guest (21. Mrz 2005)

> edit: und ausserdem machen wir keine hausaufgaben icon_biggrin.gif


und wenn ich mir die aufgape nur so aus privatem vergnügen selbst gestell habe?  :bae: 
ich glaub ich komm der sache aber langsam näher. hoffentlich


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Mrz 2005)

Um dir dennoch bissle weiterzuhelfen/eine kleine Anregung zu geben:
Du musst immer die letzte Stelle abschneiden, diese ausgeben und mit dem Rest dasselbe machen, bis nix mehr da ist.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um dir dennoch bissle weiterzuhelfen/eine kleine Anregung zu geben:
> Du musst immer die letzte Stelle abschneiden, diese ausgeben und mit dem Rest dasselbe machen, bis nix mehr da ist.


Genau andersrum, sonst wird die Zahl wirklich falsch rum ausgegeben.  :wink:


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Mrz 2005)

wie auch immer, habs net mehr so genau im Kopf gehabt, was ganz da oben steht :bae:


----------

